# Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580



## NobrainerX (12. Mai 2017)

*Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*

Hallo zusammen, ich bin mir sicher solche Fragen wurden schon hunderte Male gestellt, aber ich konnte bisher nichts zu meinen Kompenenten finden.

Ich wollte mir demnächst einen neuen PC zusammenstellen und stehe momentan vor der Frage ob ein 500er Watt NT ausreicht oder ob es doch 600W sein sollen.
Dabei geht es mir gar nicht unbedingt um die 10€, sondern eher darum, dass ich das 500er direkt von Amazon holen könnte, das 600er aber leider nicht.
Da ich es gerne sehr leise haben will, hätte ich mir das be quiet! Straight Power 10 geholt.

Ich habe auch schon mehrere PSU Calcs benutzt, aber an manchen Stellen komm ich ins Grübeln.

Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, kalkulier ich mit:

Ryzen 1800X auf 3,9GHz mit 1,35Volt
RX480
4x8GB Ram
1 SSD
2 HDD
4x120mm Fans
1x opt Laufwerk
je 1x USB 2.0 und 3.0 
und natürlich Maus und Tastatur

Der letzte Calc hat mir 415 Watt Load und 465 Recommended angegeben, allerdings wenn ich auf eine Nvidia 1060 wechsle ebenfalls.

Die Sapphire Nitro + 580, die es bei mir wohl werden wird, soll aber laut Tests deutlich mehr ziehen, laut diesem hier sogar doppelt so viel. (bis zu 240W)

Wenn nun mit einer 1060 schon 465W empfohlen werden und die Sapphire 580 ca. 100W mehr brauchen sollte, dann reicht mir doch kein 500Watt Netzteil,
oder irre ich mich?

Schon mal danke im Voraus.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*

500Watt reichen locker

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mgiceman311 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*

Ein 500W-NT wie z.b. das be quiet E10 reicht für diese System-Kombi völlig aus...


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*



NobrainerX schrieb:


> Wenn nun mit einer 1060 schon 465W empfohlen werden und die Sapphire 580 ca. 100W mehr brauchen sollte, dann reicht mir doch kein 500Watt Netzteil,
> oder irre ich mich?



Die 1060 braucht 120 Watt. Zusammen mit dem Rest kommt man so auf 260 Watt.
Da würde sogar ein 300 Watt Netzteil reichen.
Bei einer 580 ist das nicht viel anders. Da reicht normaler Weise schon ein 400 Watt Netzteil.
Mit einem 500 Watt Netzteil bist du also sehr gut aufgestellt.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*

Hi NobrainerX, 

das E10 ist ein wirklich gutes Netzteil  das verwenden hier genügend Leute...und nicht alle mit einer sparsamen Karte  Meines hat zB mal eine Zeit lang meine R9 390X und einen I7 2600K @ 4,2 GHz befeuert. Das Teil wird dabei noch nicht mal laut  Kannst also getrost zum 500er greifen!


----------



## janekdaus (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*

Ja, wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben ist da wirklich genug Puffer. 
Für das System reicht sogar das e10 400Watt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NobrainerX (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*

Alles klar, dann danke ich allen recht herzlich für die Auskunft.

Mich hat bei den Kalkulatoren einfach die nicht vorhandene Unterscheidung zwischen 1060 und RX 580 irritiert.

Wahrscheinlih kaufe ich mir auch nur einen 1600er und da war ich mir schon fast sicher, dass ein 500er NT reichen müsste, aber man weiss ja nie, vlt möchte man ja mal aufrüsten und die
neue CPU schluckt mehr.




Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Hi NobrainerX,
> 
> das E10 ist ein wirklich gutes Netzteil  das verwenden hier genügend Leute...und nicht alle mit einer sparsamen Karte  Meines hat zB mal eine Zeit lang meine R9 390X und einen I7 2600K @ 4,2 GHz befeuert. Das Teil wird dabei noch nicht mal laut  Kannst also getrost zum 500er greifen!



Da frag ich mich dann schon, sind die Kalkulatoren überhaupt irgendwie zuverlässig?

Wenn ich meine Settings auf eine 390X mit i7 2600 @4,2 ( kA wieviel Volt dafür nötig sind, ich hab mal nur 1,35V genommen) ändere, dann kommt da 530W Load / 580W rec. raus.
Damit wär das e10 500er ja an sich stellenweise überfordert oder übersehe ich da irgendwas?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*



NobrainerX schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich dann schon, sind die Kalkulatoren überhaupt irgendwie zuverlässig?



Nope.



NobrainerX schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Settings auf eine 390X mit i7 2600 @4,2 ( kA wieviel Volt dafür nötig sind, ich hab mal nur 1,35V genommen) ändere, dann kommt da 530W Load / 580W rec. raus.
> Damit wär das e10 500er ja an sich stellenweise überfordert oder übersehe ich da irgendwas?



Du übersiehst, dass du dir ein größeres Netzteil kaufen sollst, damit die Hersteller mehr verdienen können.
Denn von wem kommen denn die Netzteil Kalkulatoren? Genau, von Netzteil Hersteller.
Und dann wird eben schon mal mit 40 Watt pro Festplatte gerechnet und 100 Watt pro Mainboard.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*

1,28 Volt hatte ich als Spannung (glaub ich) ^^

Sagen wir mal so: der Kalkulator kalkuliert ja auch das "700W-China-Netzteil-welches-bei-einer-Last-von-400-Watt-aufgibt"-Gerät mit ein 

Wenn jeder nur gute Netzteile kaufen würde, hätten wir das Problem ja nicht


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*



NobrainerX schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich dann schon, sind die Kalkulatoren überhaupt irgendwie zuverlässig?


Wenn du weißt, wie sie funktionieren und wie sie zu benutzen sind, sind sie OK.
Aber genau da ist das Problem. Du DARFST nur CPU und GPU eingeben, dann kommts ungefähr hin.
Die teile sind einfach nur irgendwelche Tabellen, die die TDP bzw maximale Leistungsaufnahme der Komponenten addieren.
30W für ein 3,5" Laufwerk sind einfach Unsinn bzw nur binnen einer Sekunde und weniger zutreffend.

Anyway: FÜr 'nen Ryzen mit RX580 langt auch ein 400W Netzteil dicke.
500W brauchst du nicht mal. Außer du willst mitm Vorschlaghammer übertakten. Aber OC lohnt weder bei Ryzen noch bei der RX580 - bekommst max 5% mehr Leistung raus.


----------



## NobrainerX (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*

@Threshold
Nunja, übersehen habe ichs nicht, zumal mir schon mal aufgefallen ist, dass mein DVD Laufwerk 30W saugen soll.
Dass die Kalkulatoren mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind, war mir schon irgendwie bewusst, dass sie aber so fern der Realität klakulieren hätte ich nciht gedacht.


@ Einwegkartoffel
Sry wenn ich falsch liege, aber ist die Qualität des Netzteils mitausschlagebend für die kalkulierte Wattmenge?

Ich dachte der Kalkulator gibt die gesamte benötigte Wattmenge an und eben eine Empfehlung, damit man noch n Puffer hat


@ Stefan Payne

Nicht mim Vorschlaghammer, aber an ein paar Schrauben wollt ich schon drehen^^
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hatte der 1600er X  gegenüber dem 1600er 8-10% mehr Leistung in Benchmarks, auch in manchen Spielen.
Da ich nicht glaube, dass die CPU bald der Flaschenhals sein wird, hätte ich vlt. anfangs gar nich übertaktet.
Aber spätestens wenn ich in ein paar Jahren ne neue GPU holen würde, hätte ich versucht ihn auf 3,7 oder 3,8  zu bringen.
Grakas hab ich bisher noch nie übertaktet und da meine beiden letzten auch ohne OC nach ein paar Jahren erhebliche Schäden aufwiesen, werd ichs wohl auch gar nich erst versuchen


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*



NobrainerX schrieb:


> @ Einwegkartoffel
> Sry wenn ich falsch liege, aber ist die Qualität des Netzteils mitausschlagebend für die kalkulierte Wattmenge?
> 
> Ich dachte der Kalkulator gibt die gesamte benötigte Wattmenge an und eben eine Empfehlung, damit man noch n Puffer hat



Jein, ein Kalkulator rechnet damit, dass du evtl dieses Netzteil hast: Tacens Anima AP500 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Das ist einfach mal als Beispiel für "miese Qualität" herausgesucht). Kann auch sein, dass dein System damit läuft. Mit einem be quiet! Pure Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, welches _auf dem Papier_ 200W weniger leistet, wird es aber definitiv laufen - einfach, weil es ein qualitativ gutes Netzteil ist. Die wenigsten investieren allerdings in ein Netzteil....für Bekannte gebe ich gerne als Faustformel an: wenn das Netzteil weniger als 10€/100W kostet, kannst du es schon mal vergessen  Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass du auch dann noch technischen "Müll" kaufen kannst (zB be quiet! Pure Power 9 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland***), aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit wird geringer 

*** Das L9 ist im Abverkauf, daher zZ teurer. Es hat aber lange Zeit eher um die 60€ gekostet und dient daher mal als Beispiel....


----------



## NobrainerX (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*

Ok, danke dir für die Erklärung.^^


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Die wenigsten investieren allerdings in ein Netzteil....für Bekannte gebe ich gerne als Faustformel an: wenn das Netzteil weniger als 10€/100W kostet, kannst du es schon mal vergessen



Tachchen 

Es gibt auch eine Faustformel welche besagt ... Baust du dir einen Rechner, dann sollte der Preis des Netzteils 10% vom Gesamtwert des Rechners betragen 
Diese Formal funzt eigentlich auch immer


----------



## janekdaus (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Tachchen
> 
> Es gibt auch eine Faustformel welche besagt ... Baust du dir einen Rechner, dann sollte der Preis des Netzteils 10% vom Gesamtwert des Rechners betragen [emoji14]
> Diese Formal funzt eigentlich auch immer


Naja, wenn dein System jetzt aber 3000€ kostet, reicht ein DPP11 immernoch aus. 
Aber es stimmt schon, dass die meisten Leute zu wenig Wert auf ein gescheites Netzteil legen...
Wobei dir das hier im Forum nicht passieren kann [emoji14]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Tachchen
> 
> Es gibt auch eine Faustformel welche besagt ... Baust du dir einen Rechner, dann sollte der Preis des Netzteils 10% vom Gesamtwert des Rechners betragen
> Diese Formal funzt eigentlich auch immer



Die 10% kannst du beim Case auch als Maßstab nehmen.
Ab einem gewissen Budget kannst du diese Regel natürlich aussetzen, bei 2000€ muss man kein 200€ Netzteil kaufen, aber ein 200€ Case wäre immer noch angebracht.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die 10% kannst du beim Case auch als Maßstab nehmen.
> Ab einem gewissen Budget kannst du diese Regel natürlich aussetzen, bei 2000€ muss man kein 200€ Netzteil kaufen, aber ein 200€ Case wäre immer noch angebracht.



GTX 1080 Ti in 25€ Plastik-Bomber-Gehäuse ist doch total stilvoll


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> GTX 1080 Ti in 25€ Plastik-Bomber-Gehäuse ist doch total stilvoll



Einfach so hinlegen und sagen, dass ein Case eh nur den Zugriff auf die Hardware behindert.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> GTX 1080 Ti in 25€ Plastik-Bomber-Gehäuse ist doch total stilvoll



Am besten noch gleich nen Case in dem Preisbereich mit eingebauten Netzteil ... Und los geht der Spielespaß


----------



## PLXS (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*

Hey! 
Hab eine Frage. 
Und zwar hat mein PC nur ein Netzteil mit 400 Watt und ich wollte mir eine Rx 580 zulegen. 
Zurzeit habe ich einen Prozessor namens AMD a10 7870k. Würde das passen?  Außerdem wollte ich mir danach mal einen Intel core i5 9th gen.  Wäre das auch noch ok?  Oder sollte ich mir ein besseres Netzteil oder was anderes zulegen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*

Definiere "Netzteil mit 400W"!
Da gibt es ganz gute wie Straight Power 10.
Da gibt es ganz schlechte, die 10 Jahre alt sind oder überlabelt (z.B. Linkworld, Inter Tech, LC-Power).

Warum willst du dir unbedingt (wieder) einen Intel holen und nicht bei AMD bleiben??
Die sind doch aktuell ziemlich im Klo und es gibt keine 3 Monate, in denen nicht eine neue Sicherheitslücke aufgedeckt wird.
Da würde ich eher auf Ryzen setzen, jetzt wo sie gut sind.


----------



## Speedy812 (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*

Hallo zusammen.ich hab mir eine radeon rx580 zugelegt.hab gelesen das man vielleicht auch ein anderes netzteil braucht von 400-500 watt.ich hab mal in meinen pc geschaut und an den netzteil steht was von 500 watt.das ist noch das orginale wo ich den pc gekauft hatte.brauch ich da trotzdem ein neues?weil für die neue graka brauch ich einen 8pin anschluss,hab aber nur einen 6 pin dran.


----------



## Octobit (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*

Google spuckt mir aus, dass das Netzteil ein 6 Pin und ein 6 + 2 Pin Anschluss haben soll.
Aber da Netzteile Verschleißteile sind: Wie alt ist es denn?

Btw darfst du auch einen eigenen Thread machen anstatt in einen 1 Jahr alten zu Posten. Nur fürs nächste Mal


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*

FSP ist nicht grundsätzlich schlecht. Wie alt isn das Nt?


----------



## Speedy812 (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*

das netzteil ist 4 jahre alt.sollt ich lieber ein neues einbauen?
Octobit ich merks mir fürs nächste mal


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Ryzen und RX580*

Na ja, ist halt ein klassisches Gruppe Netzteil. Für die Grafikkarte reicht das aber noch.


----------

